# painting vinyl siding



## ruby (Sep 30, 2005)

i have a twin and me and my neighbor have a beautiful blue vinyl siding.  for some reason, he wants to paint his.  i thought the whole point of having siding was so that you didn't have to paint.  he is bugging me to paint mine the same as his, he wants it a cream color.  i told him i wasn't even sure if you could paint it, and what kind of paint would you use?  i don't think i'm going to paint mine, i really don't but is there a way for him to do it?  i don't want him to mess it up and ruin our curb appeal.  has anyone tried painting vinyl tile and if so, how did it come out?  what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 3, 2005)

There is a special vinyl-siding paint around.  Extra sticky, extra stretchy.  I agree with you though, it's a dumb concept.  Kind of like getting out the tremclad and paintint the wheels on your car.  You CAN do it.. but .... yuck.   Anything that scratches the siding will leave a nice blue line, anypart of the siding that wasn't surgically clean can give you a nice paint blister.  If it gets real cold, the paint may just fall off.  

Other than that, your neighbour has a great idea.  Tell him he should paint his siding, then cover that with cedar to REALLY protect it.


----------



## CRAFTSMEN (Mar 15, 2006)

You Can Paint Your Siding As Long As Its Been Weathered,
And It Is Dull, You Must Remove Any Chalk First,
Only Use A Good Quality Latex Apply 2 Coats, (satin Finish)
Spraying It Is Best,weve Done Many Houses This Way,
And Never Had Any Problems,the Vinly Holds Paint Very Well,
And Last A Lot Longer Than Wood When Done Properly.
We Noticed That The Vinly Shutters That We Would Paint,
Would Far Out Last The Paint Job On The House
The Latex Will Expand And Contract With The Weather.
Sherwin Williams-ben Moore-california Paints Only


----------



## Bridgewater (Mar 30, 2006)

Maby your siding aint up to date, but I would never tell anyone to paint Vinyl siding.
 If i'ts that bad you ought to come up with a color thats fits the whole building and strip it,tear it all off and agree on a color that fits your building and your neighborhood and live with a nice compromise and the cost to reside!


----------

